# Guide Size for 20lb class live bait rod



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

first new thread  

wanting to build a 15-10lb class live bait rod for kings. planning on the seeker 704 blank. what are good sizes for the guides?


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

!


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

thanks, i appreciate it. i knew i'd have to experiment to get the spacing and number right, but i had no idea about the sizes. is there a good rule for choosing sizes?


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I recently built a 7' 25lb class rod, emblazoned with a kingfish on it, but probably going to be an all around rod. I used Fuji BHNLG guides, a 20, a 16, 3 12's, and 4 10's, with a size 10 ring top. I underwrapped it with size A thread, coated with Flex Coat Lite, and overwrapped with size D thread, coated twice with FCL. 

Here's a pic of the guides/spacing. 









A pic of the kingfish  









A pic of a guide. 









Hope this helps and provides you with some motivation


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*OK*, here's the deal.

There is no right or wrong choice.

I'll tell you how I'd do it, but I don't claim any particular status as a rod guide Guru.

I would first determine what style guides I wanted to use.

Then I would determine how many guides the blank will require, and mark their approximate locations on the blank.

( Within reason, more is better, but too many will ruin the action of the blank. You'll probably end up undecided. When that happens, I always put the "extra" guide on the rod, unless I'm building an Ultra-Lite. )

Then I would measure the blank, at the tip, to determine the tube size, and choose the largest ring size tip, available in the chosen style, that will fit the blank.

Then I would mount a reel, similar to the one I intended to use, and streach a string from the reel to the tip.

Now you can simulate the "cone" that the line will flow thru, when you cast that rod.

At each marked guide location,you can now get an idea of the diameter of the "cone" at that point.

That diameter would be the ideal ring size.

Of course you'll have to compromise, but at least you'll have a place to start.

You can also move individual guides back and forth on the blank, to optimise their "fit". ( This is easier to do, if you are using an "extra" guide. )


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

The Seeker CLB 704 is a great king blank. I use FUJI Sic's for kings. NSG 20, 16, 12, 10 (X6), and an MNST 10/7 tip top. Fuji heavy duty graphite reel seat (size 22), fuji graphite gimbal, about a foot of shrink tube for the butt, 12" EVA for the fore grip and that's all you need. If you want to save some money use Alconite guides and get the Seeker S glass 270.


----------

